# I need help!



## DX.Deception (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a OG Droid X which needs to be returned to verizon wireless but i have no USB because it is what we are returning it for. is there any way i can SBF to .602 or .605 without a usb?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

You could try the TBH two-part patch. It'd probably be the closest you could fine without USB. No USB=no SBF, but that would get you close to stock.


----------



## DX.Deception (Mar 2, 2012)

Where do i find it? Will Verizon be able to tell when i return it that its rooted and had custom roms? 
Also would madertsock work if i'm on .605 or would it full brick ?


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

DX.Deception said:


> I have a OG Droid X which needs to be returned to verizon wireless but i have no USB because it is what we are returning it for. is there any way i can SBF to .602 or .605 without a usb?


How badly is the USB damaged?

If it will connect at least temporarily you could try starting the SBF then if it disconnects or you could pull the battery it should give you the code corrupt brick screen which they will have to SBF to get past assuming they even bother repairing it.

That's my only idea sorry.


----------



## DX.Deception (Mar 2, 2012)

No charge or anything. Tried all kinds of different supported chargers and cables...


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Do something like restore a backup with cwr and pull the battery in the middle of it? That might brick it.


----------



## DX.Deception (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions 
I just decided to use the Maderstock340.zip and it failed which is good because now it cant get past the M logo and i dout that verizon will go that far into it anyways


----------



## mattakafred (Oct 13, 2011)

I like this. Not often do I see a "help me brick my phone" thread!


----------



## DX.Deception (Mar 2, 2012)

Lol I know right?! I used to be the one searching for how to unbrick But Verizon will probably throw it in a bin and i seriously doubt they'll check it


----------

